# Oatmeal Porter Braggot



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

Bottled this one today. First batch in beer bottles (other then 3 in 750ml champagne). I don't know that capping is any faster then corking, but since it's all done on the counter it does seem easier.

101g corn sugar for 3 V-CO2 @ 75F

F.G. 1.030 ~ 12% A.B.V.

Set 3 12oz bottles aside for next years IMA comp.

Popped the top on a bottle of this I primed on the 23rd.

Poured with a thick, creamy dark tan head which half filled the glass and took several nimutes to subside. After filling the glass, there was a 2-3mm ring of foam left where the glass and surface of the braggot met.

Aroma: (This is where I have trouble, I can smell the stronger qualities, but lack the ability to detect those which are more subtle), Honey and malt kind of sweet, a faint roasted quality. Alcohol is warm. Maybe some dark fruit.

Appearance: Opaque dark brown with garnet highlights.

Flavor: Distint honey and malty sweetness, with some dark malt qualities (not as complex as I'd like), dried fruit like plums or prunes, and maybe a hint of black currants. The fruit last long into the finish and is almost chewy, just a hint of bitterness from the malt. At 3 volumes CO2, it seems to Evaporate on your tongue. A very mouth filling and light overall mouth feel.

Each sip makes me want to laugh. As it vanishes from your tongue, you can feel mild pressure on you cheek's as your mouth fills with CO2. And talk about a burpsy braggot, it's not just your mouth which fills with gas.

Anthony


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

Friends compare my last braggot of "05" to Samuel Adams Brown Ale, for overall flavor and drinkability.

Then add; It's scary, goes down so smooth, then next thing you know your naked in the back yard or the hot tub.

That one finished at 18% abv. and dubbed... Liquid panty remover.

Anthony


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

This is from a bottle of this Oatmeal Porter Braggot I primed and bottled about 10 days ago.

Anthony


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

"Then add; It's scary, goes down so smooth, then next thing you know your naked in the back yard or the hot tub."

I think I've had this experience


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

This one has the best head and retention of any braggot i've yet to make. The head is dense enough to rise above the rim of the glass and not flow over.

It also has the best malt profile of those I've brewed. It starts off sweet with a lot of honey, then fades to a mildl malt bitterness, which has a long malt finish.

It may not be as ballanced as most BJCP judges would prefer (most say my braggot taste more like mead then beer), but thats my intent, after all it's mead not beer.

Other then entering judged events, how does one get non-partial reviews?

Anthony


----------

